# ADA NAG



## Mark Evans (23 Aug 2009)

this is one of the best res vids i've seen of NAG.

Amano's scapes just fill me with the hugest amount of inspiration.


----------



## rawr (23 Aug 2009)

Wow, that's the best video I've seen too!

It fills me with jealousy more than inspiration...


----------



## andyh (23 Aug 2009)

So stunning! I happen to work for a Japanese firm and i am hoping for a trip out there soon, and this place will be on my list of places to visit!!!!!!


----------



## samc (23 Aug 2009)

thats great    im a big fan of these style of tanks


----------



## Superman (23 Aug 2009)

That's the best thing I've seen on youtube.


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Aug 2009)

it's for sure the clearest vid i've seen. just makes me so damn curious to know what there like in the flesh. 

i feel a scape coming on


----------



## George Farmer (23 Aug 2009)

Nice vid!  I've seen a few from the NA Gallery but that's the best yet.  Thanks for sharing!

I've met up with Steven Chong who has applied for a job there...


----------



## samc (23 Aug 2009)

just watching the videos has given me insperation. the four tanks at 3:46 in are my fav


----------



## zig (24 Aug 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Nice vid!  I've seen a few from the NA Gallery but that's the best yet.  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I've met up with Steven Chong who has applied for a job there...



Really...did he get an interview do you know, gas if he got a job there. Although Amano probably wants guys really interested in photography as well as aquascaping who could act as photographic assistants, he might look for a portfolio for that one, college experience etc. Whats the pay I wonder


----------



## plantbrain (24 Aug 2009)

There are a dozen dehumidifiers in there BTW.
You see them on the floor everywhere.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Aug 2009)

plantbrain said:
			
		

> There are a dozen dehumidifiers in there BTW.



yeah did spot that. the evaporation rates must be huge. I know how much I loose on a 60cm per say....


----------



## Graeme Edwards (24 Aug 2009)

When they doit,they doit right. 8) 

I like the fact its a light and airy building, even nanos by the window. A pleasure to work there for sure.


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Aug 2009)

Nice vid Mark!


			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> I like the fact its a light and airy building, even nanos by the window. A pleasure to work there for sure


Thats what it _should_ be like! It's so well designed, so stylish and clean i bet it's a joy to spend time there. It probably feels like your outside!


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Aug 2009)

What I noticed from the video is that there is hardly any flow in these tanks!!


----------



## andyh (24 Aug 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> What I noticed from the video is that there is hardly any flow in these tanks!!



hows that work then :?:


----------



## Stu Worrall (25 Aug 2009)

zig said:
			
		

> Whats the pay I wonder


not very much by other comments on the web.  Seems to go under the japanese Bonsai way of having a master and a student although they do get paid whereas a bonsai student wouldnt (board only).  Would get loads of experience there though by the looks of it so I guess thats their payment

Great video and thanks for posting mark. i think it was on pause more than playing


----------



## viktorlantos (25 Aug 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> What I noticed from the video is that there is hardly any flow in these tanks!!



There are in the nanos but not on the large ones except one where the scape is a little bushy.

they do have water movement maybe not that hard, those lilys are way under the water surface.
could be for many reason. to not loose too much water. not loose co2. 
evening time they lift up their lily pipes to refresh the tank with fresh oxygen, or what i've seen in many of their newest mag is they use 2 diffusers. a co2 one and an air one. connected to the same timer. when co2 goes down air turn on.

but intresting.
the video is amazing. did you turned on the HQ button on the player? 
as the HQ link is this:


----------



## George Farmer (25 Aug 2009)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> zig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right.  Same applies to most employees of hobby related industries.


----------



## andyh (25 Aug 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are you sure your not just quoting the script from the Karate Kid, "Wax on, Wax off"


----------



## Fred Dulley (26 Aug 2009)

That's a great video, thanks for sharing.
The red-line torpedo barb tank is my favourite there.
I speak for myself when I can truly say that planted tanks enthrall me so much more than the marine tanks. Shown quite well in this video.


----------



## Dave Spencer (26 Aug 2009)

My thoughts exactly, Fred. The SW tank looks nice in its own right, but next to the planted tanks it comes a poor second for me.

Needle leaf Java fern certainly seeems to rule.

Dave.


----------



## plantbrain (27 Aug 2009)

BTW, the light readings are much lower than you might think and lots of water changes prior to the showroom being open.
Most are fairly easy scapes to maintain, however, the shear volume is the issue here.

You want lower light(all are suspended, which allows you to rise and lower according the growth rates you want for each tank). Many tanks also have sand foregrounds, much like this one of mind which requires very little work:






I also have 5X or more fish biomass in my aquariums.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## gianlucan1 (28 Aug 2009)

Hi all!
I'm the author of the video   

Some photos of the Gallery


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Aug 2009)

great pics, i saw these on APC forums. 

please post more images if you have


----------



## viktorlantos (28 Aug 2009)

gianlucan1 thanks for sharing the pics. Amazing how famous you are   
Just in one week nearly all major blog and forum picked up your videos and pics. But you deserve it. 
Great shots and the video is really awesome. I am a little jellous you seen all of this in person there 

 from Hungary


----------



## zig (29 Aug 2009)

Great shots gianlucan, nice tank there as well Tom


----------



## gianlucan1 (29 Aug 2009)




----------



## mr. luke (30 Aug 2009)

Wow :O
I love sitting at my computer in the evening, going over videos of this place


----------



## George Farmer (30 Aug 2009)

Hi gianlucan1,

Welcome to UKAPS and thanks for sharing these images with us all!

Can you let us know how you found the whole Nature Aquarium Gallery experience from a personal perspective?

Was it as good as you expected? 

Were there any staff on-hand to chat with?  Did any speak English?

You've made me want to visit this place even more!  One day...

Thanks, again.


----------



## viktorlantos (31 May 2011)

One of our member was there in the gallery on the weekend. The photo quality may not that good, but for a daily ADA dose it will do the work 

http://indafoto.hu/talachi/ada_na_gallery/page/1


----------



## GHNelson (31 May 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> What I noticed from the video is that there is hardly any flow in these tanks!!


I noticed that also :?: 
No power-heads in these tanks.  
Love them all.So good i watched it twice  
hoggie


----------



## George Farmer (31 May 2011)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're maintained every day I believe.  Large daily water changes negate the need for uber-circulation etc.


----------



## ghostsword (31 May 2011)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> or what i've seen in many of their newest mag is they use 2 diffusers. a co2 one and an air one. connected to the same timer. when co2 goes down air turn on.



I have been looking for a timer like that, but have not managed to find one in the UK yet, would you know the name for it, or where to find one in Europe? Or is just ADA that is selling them?

It is a fantastic idea, and there would be many uses for something like that.


----------



## ghostsword (31 May 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> You're right.  Same applies to most employees of hobby related industries.




And who wouldn't take a year or more to learn with one of the greatest? It would be fantastic to even be there, imagine to work there?   

Like a Jedi..


----------



## twg (3 Jun 2011)

Dream job much?


----------



## viktorlantos (3 Jun 2011)

Well, i have to say maintain this much of tank is really not a dream.  

Imagine the water changes, maintain plant growth, cleaning tubes and glasses weekly, maintain filters, trimming etc, daily ferts, feeding....

I just trimmed our 240P HC iwagumi tank today and just this simple task taken 4 hours. 
With trimming, net the leaf and 2 water changes.  just to keep in top shape.

Amazing what the ADA team does every week to keep their tanks and equipments in top shape. Maybe this not sound that hard, but this is an amazing effort, even if they have a group of people who dedicated to this.


----------



## Kazuya (11 Jun 2011)

There using Eheim 2211 on the Mini M. (1:50 mark) 
Funny and they tried to sell a Filter that's almost 800euros.

At the 2:26 mark. I thought Amano suggest to put the diffuser on the opposite side of the tank.

Great video. One day I will take the family on a trip there. One day...


----------



## vauxhallmark (12 Jun 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> viktorlantos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The basic giessmann (central heating) timers can be wired like that. Let me know if you can't find them. 

Mark


----------



## ghostsword (13 Jun 2011)

Thanks, I now have a starting point, will check out online for these timers.  thanks for the tip.


.


----------

